# Navionics Field Staff



## Jnoel (Oct 16, 2013)

Navionics is looking for a promotional person that would be interested in working with us on a paid level that would include some promotional road travel, seminars, and activities. Candidate must live the lifestyle - Skiing, Snowboarding, Cross Country Skiing  MUST be located within the following area New England and  Northeast US.
If interested please send me a Private message at Jnoel.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

Can I have a 500,000 year salary please?


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 16, 2013)

PM sent. Interested in talking to you about your company.


----------



## Jnoel (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks Cannonball.  And Scotty you just missed the cut....wish it was that kind of money...


----------

